# New bike!



## jfd986 (Jul 17, 2011)

For those who remember me from last year, I've been all around the States doing medical rotations and I'm finally done. Now I'm in Toronto for 9 months, have a job here at a clinic while I interview for residency (finally...a job...that pays money!). Family medicine is the dream.

This is the very last thing for which I have borrowed from my parents. The first paycheck will, among other things, be paying off my new 20?? Louis Garneau Exalt.

This picture was taken in a tremendous hurry, because I need to go to bed and wake up early to ride tomorrow. Anyone who wants a better picture has to but demand and I will take one tomorrow in daylight.










Louis Garneau Exalt M - Equipment - Bike - Road bikes - Sports Experts

The website shows the Quebec price, the Toronto price is 800. I got it on end of season clearance for 580. I will be riding this bike through the winter as many days as possible. I was going to wait until I got to the States, but the warranties the bike comes with are exercised through the LBS and turns out I'm only gonna be in the States for three years for residency, I'm moving back to Canada to practice there afterward (cue social medicine debates), and this LBS is in Toronto, so I figure why not buy from here since the shopping around I did found me no bike cheaper than $549 in the States anyway, and that's at Performance. I've heard mixed things about Performance and warranties and service, etc.

I could have bought online or used, but I think that for now it's safer for me to put repairs in someone else's hands. I've done a fair bit, but it takes me a while to learn. I'll do things little by little, and when I'm more confident and precise with my wrenching (which looks more straight forward on a new bike with nearly 100% hex wrench bolts, although there is index shifting which I've never tuned) I'll do everything myself.

So now I just have to ride at 4 30 or 5 am every morning for the next 9 months .... while studying for two board exams, one canadian to get my visa, and one american to get it out of the way, and interviewing for a residency, and working in a clinic on an erratic schedule. Piece of cake.

There will be lots and lots and lots of posts.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Congrats on the new bike! Ride often and ride safe! :thumbsup:


----------



## Stephen Saunders (Sep 6, 2012)

Good for you! New bike fever is the best illness to have. Medicate well with many rides!


----------



## MS150Rider66 (Apr 30, 2009)

Congrats on your New Bike! Enjoy it and your rides,and be safe. Only practice makes it better and you will learn to do your own wrenching. Your road ahead will be quite busy and I hope for your fulfillment of your dreams Doc.


----------



## cobra5514 (Aug 10, 2012)

Congrats on your new bike!


----------



## Tech420 (Sep 23, 2012)

Enjoy the new bike


----------



## FindTheRiver (May 26, 2012)

Looks good! Enjoy, and good luck with your studies.


----------



## BostonG (Apr 13, 2010)

Enjoy the ride. 

Toronto eh? I was just there a couple weeks ago. Saw many riders around town. 

I stayed with family, one of whom is an MD. We BS'd about the difference between the States and Canadia. Mostly, the benefit and ease of a single payer system. If you stay in Canada you'll never know the pleasures of the U.S. billing system. 

Congrats on teh bike and the gig.


----------



## cgraham (Sep 18, 2012)

enjoy the ride


----------



## Geedee (Jul 9, 2012)

Enjoy..


----------



## rider9 (May 27, 2011)

Congratulations! Enjoy your new ride! Ride often. It helps lots of things.


----------

